# New to the BB



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Hi Everyone. I am a new subscriber to the Bulletin Board, although I have been reading messages for quite some time. I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I just ordered the tapes after researching hypnotherapy as a way to manage IBS and am very excited about starting the program.I was actually banging my head against the wall to try and find someone local, but not having much luck.am primarily a D, and my symptoms are usually pretty mild. But annoying and disruptive none the less. I am looking forward to starting something that many people seem so positive about.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kadit, welcome to the bb. Glad you researched the hypnotherapy, way to go. The tapes should help you out and let us know how it goes when you start. If you have any questions beforehand ask away.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Welcome







------------------ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Kradit, welcome to the board.







It's so refreshing to hear of somebody trying hypnotherapy out soonish rather than later!Don't forget to check out the rest of the BB.susan


----------

